# Pillar candles cracking



## Bee Bliss

Yes, cooling too fast. Try covering the mold with a canning ring and lid or something to keep it warmer longer. What temperature are you pouring at? Room temperature also makes a difference. Are you topping off as the candle cools and shrinks in the mold?


----------



## wildflowerlanehoney

I wondered about covering them with something to keep heat in longer. No, I am not topping them off, once the mold was full, I moved on and went to something else. 

Can you give me any other advise!? Thanks!


----------



## David W.

When I make candles I have a couple heat lamps I put above my candle making area to keep the molds warmer and the candles cool allot slower this way.


----------



## Bee Bliss

Different molds may require different wax temperatures for pouring. If your candle has horizontal lines on the side, then the wax was not hot enough or the mold was not pre-warmed (not that molds have to be prewarmed). Temperatures matter.

Dirty wax will clog the wick and the candle won't burn properly.


----------



## Birds&Bees

I like the horizontal lines that form on the candle when the wax is not very warm. I've found that when pouring wax into large 45 lb molds out of the melter at this temperature, the block sets very quickly and perfectly with no cracks.


----------



## wildflowerlanehoney

The cracks that I was getting were vertical, actually upon looking at it more, it appears when the wax was cooling around the edges faster than in the center, resulting in a depression, then a cavity in the candle and also the crack. 

So.....I think it is a combination of my wax possibly being too hot and the whole thing cooling too fast. My second attempt today had better results. Not prefect!! But better.


----------



## snl

What is the temperature of your wax? I pour mine right around 155 with few problems. I do however, use silicone molds.


----------



## wildflowerlanehoney

I don't know what the temp is! Got a lot to get figured out. I would guess probably close to that.


----------



## Candleman

Beeswax shrinks as it cools , if the beeswax sticks to the mould stress fractures will occur, using release agents and cooler pouring temps. will help , never had a crack using silicone moulds .
lots of great info at www.happyhoneybee.ca


----------

